# jonathon brooks pristina



## mkypenturner (Mar 21, 2013)

[ ]hi guys this is my first post on this site as i only found it tonight and i thought i would share in this pen i made using a amazing jonathon brooks blank from exotics it had a long way to travel to get to me as im from down under ,and one of our local suppliers has a amazing kit thats well priced it looks like a statesman but not even half the cost the supplier is timberbits anyway heres some pics [attachment=21005][attachment=21006][attachment=21007]


----------



## DKMD (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice work! Brooks does some of the nicer resins that I've seen, the kit looks great, and you did a nice job bringing it all together!


----------



## ChrisN (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks awesome! I love blue...


----------



## Patrude (Mar 21, 2013)

mkypenturner said:


> [ ]hi guys this is my first post on this site as i only found it tonight and i thought i would share in this pen i made using a amazing jonathon brooks blank from exotics it had a long way to travel to get to me as im from down under ,and one of our local suppliers has a amazing kit thats well priced it looks like a statesman but not even half the cost the supplier is timberbits anyway heres some pics



 anybody would be proud to own that pen. Nice work, stunning look. I like the kit, do you have any info on the kit itself ? : well done


----------



## mkypenturner (Mar 21, 2013)

Patrude said:


> anybody would be proud to own that pen. Nice work, stunning look. I like the kit, do you have any info on the kit itself ? : well done


 hi patrude the kit is called a " pristina " the supplier is called timberbits over here in AUST
http://www.timberbits.com/ 
you guys get it lucky with them spend $80 and you get free postage to the US i gotta spend $200 to get free postage his service is amazing and his prices even to whats over there have got to be seen slimlines $1.60 AUST a kit , stylus slimlines $2 ,sierra's $5.50 and cigars normally $4.50 but on special at only $3.50gold or chrome only ,
all AUSSIE orders sent overnight express im actually 1,106 miles away and i get it next day always


----------



## mkypenturner (Mar 21, 2013)

oh forgot to mention the pristina kit starts at on $20 AUST chrome with gold trims and the rhodium withgold titanium f/pen is only $27AUST and looks like a statesman and im sure you all know just how expensive a statesman kit is


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 21, 2013)

His kits are also offered here in the US through a vendor. Now who is that? I have a lapse of memory going on


----------



## DKMD (Mar 21, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> His kits are also offered here in the US through a vendor. Now who is that? I have a lapse of memory going on



Classic nib(Roy Robaldo) carries some of that line if in not mistaken.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 21, 2013)

Very nicely done.:hatsoff:


----------



## Jdaschel (Mar 21, 2013)

Classicnib.com has the pristina kits. He also has the Roman harvest kits.


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 21, 2013)

Troy, you sure did Jonathon's blank justice with great Form, Fit and Finish with a great choice of kit and plating to show it off.
Well done!

Les


----------

